# Jet Ski Motor Install



## fishbum (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello Guys, I'm sitting here looking at a 1652 G3 that I got in a trade and have been thinking of trying a ski motor in her.
I have seen a bunch of video's and what seems like all kinds of ways to install one but I know nothing about skis.
The best installs I have seen were people building a pump tunnel and stuff from aluminum. is there any info out there about how to do that? or somewhere to get a kit? does it mater the brand of ski motor? saw a good see doo for cheep a couple days age. said it was like 110hp. any info would be great. Thanks


----------



## catmansteve (Jun 7, 2013)

Check out Ranchero50's build, he used a Seadoo motor and fabricated his own intake... Fair warning though, his skills are top-notch, if you're like me you'll feel like an amateur when you see what all he made.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jun 9, 2013)

Also, check out my jetboat, click the link at the bottom of this post. Lots of detailed pics and explanation of how it's put together.


----------

